# YS640 comp vs Rec Tec Bull comp



## jlud (Mar 16, 2019)

Greetings all,

I have lurked and read for years, but going to move on from wsm and join the pellet grill/smoker ranks.  I am fortunate to have a decent budget, and appreciate buying something to keep for a long time.  Im looking at these two which will come out surprisingly close on cost.  Most people I believe perceive the Yoder to be of "higher quality" because its thicker material, but it is made in the US.  The Rec Tec Bull is made in China, but has some nice features such as wifi controller and includes a couple of probes.  Ill make a brief pros and cons, but before I drop some serious money, I felt I should consult the experts.

Rec Tec Bull - would get with competition bundle (200 lbs pellets, cooking mats, searing kit, cover, front shelf) and the competition cart for stability.  Price around 2,075 shipped to my door for all.

Pros - 6 year warranty on everything, PID, wifi controller, 40 lbs hopper, low burn rate reported by users, two probes that apparently work good and in sync with controller.  By all reports fantastic customer service.  Ceramic ignition system 100k cycles.  Get a cover, mats, and searing kit that wouldn't get on yoder.

Cons - made in China, don't have one to see local and put hands on.


Yoder YS640 - would get competition grill with stainless shelves, no other options.  Waiting on quote, would buy from closest dealer which happens to be in a no sales tax state...guessing is around the 2,100 mark.

Pros - Made in US, thicker material, great rep, can put hands on a couple hours away

Cons - No wifi controller, no probes, lower warranty except for box (only 1 year on igniter), rod igniter that likely would need replaced.


What am I missing here?  Im leaning toward the Rec Tec Bull loaded up....I dont really need the cart on either, but then again I dont really need either...so....Appreciate any input and experiences to help make a tough decision.  What would make Yoder worth spending just as much or more for less features?  thank you!


----------



## FLH Rider (Mar 16, 2019)

I bought the RecTec Bull about 4 weeks ago. I’m impressed with the weight of it, it’s heavy. They had very fast shipping. I received it in less than 7 days. The WiFi is silly, I can adjust my temperatures while out and about running errands. I have no regrets with the RecTec. I did get the competition cart and smoke box with it as well. So far I’ve cooked ribs, chicken and pork butt. Tonight my first brisket is going on for tomorrow.


----------



## BulldogsCadillac (Mar 16, 2019)

Not looking at a MAK? For that budget I would definitely be looking at them. I'm a total newbie of course but have read 100's of pages on forums trying to pick one. If I had the budget, and the experience to warrant that high quality of a unit, it's what I would buy in a heartbeat. 
Derrick


----------



## jlud (Mar 16, 2019)

Well I did see the Mak...wasn’t sure on it.  I have seen tons of positive reviews, and actually surprised to find the one star on sale for around 1,500 right now with free delivery...Guess that ones in the mix too...


----------



## BulldogsCadillac (Mar 16, 2019)

jlud said:


> Well I did see the Mak...wasn’t sure on it.  I have seen tons of positive reviews, and actually surprised to find the one star on sale for around 1,500 right now with free delivery...Guess that ones in the mix too...


The additional Flamezone also seems to be a real game changer for searing, plus it won't have the rust issues people talk about with the yoder. Don't get me wrong, I like the Yoder, but when I truly started comparing and reading the hundreds of raves of the MAK it made up my mind. The one other problem for me (besides being above and beyond my budget and skill level) on the MAK was they don't ship to Canada. Yet. The 2 Star General does include the Flamezone if I remember correctly. But many have the 1 star (which is all I wanted) and it suits their needs perfectly. Just my researched opinions without ever using or seeing one! Haha
Derrick


----------



## jlud (Mar 16, 2019)

Keep agonizing over it.  I live in the pacific NW so the stainless vs Yoder rust worries me.  I don’t want to be tied to the smoker so the controlling it from miles away and included probes that are part of the WiFi seems awesome for kids events and such.  Sear station included in packaged from rec etc and unit hits very high temp so supposedly grill with no issues or extra 400 dollar flame station.

Perry’s sure mind is made up.  For those that voted for the Yoder...May I ask the why?  

Thanks again for all help.


----------



## BulldogsCadillac (Mar 16, 2019)

Bigpoppasmokers has the 2 Star for $2199 right now. I do understand the draw to the wifi. One thing that REALLY impressed me, which is small but says something about the company,  when I emailed about dealers in Canada, instead of just replying "Sorry, we don't have any at this time" , I got a phone call the very next day from a Caleb to explain why and what they were doing to try to address the problem. He also filled me in on the new features of the grill that isn't released yet. It was very nice, personal. Seemed like a great guy and super easy to talk to. If I were you, I would at least give him a call and chat, maybe the new features are worth the wait, although I do remember him telling me that almost every new option was actually able to be retrofitted to previous models (I think there were a couple that weren't).  It's a long term purchase, I'd take the time to know for sure. Try giving them a call 503-623-1234. Tell him that crazy Canadian sent ya! Haha oh and just so everyone knows, I have NOTHING to do with them, I won't be able to afford one of them for many many years,  I'm looking at a GMG which is more in my price range at this time. I like researching before I buy something and I try to learn as much as I can about every option before I decide.  Not trying to muddy the waters, but better to buy once, cry once! (One of our slogans on our boating forum)
Derrick


----------



## Thebutscher (Mar 17, 2019)

The new Traegers that came out this week look cool.  Double-walled and wi-fi control like the Timberland series, but some more affordable options.


----------



## texomakid (Mar 18, 2019)

As far as the Yoder if you decide to go with the 640 yes the stainless shelves are worth it, That's the one thing I  wish I'd done and still might swap them out. Get the top slide in shelf and the 2 piece defuser so you have quick access to the fire box. Ashes must be removed from this box before you fire it up each time and that trap door makes that easy. I also recommend grill grates so you can sear/cook over the direct flame. I guess wifi would be nice but I don't miss it since I've never had it. Good luck on your choice and I'm sure you'll enjoy whatever make/model you purchase. Be sure and post pics when you do (if no pics it never happened!)


----------



## jlud (Mar 18, 2019)

So I was looking through the Yoder forums last night as still debating a ys640 or maybe even a ys480 to be frugal as they do have a strong following.  The forums talked about the grease from cooks stripping paint and causing rust on the body, and the constant need for sanding and repainting.  I also saw a lot about igniter replacements, which are 40 bucks a pop to the point where people have spares of this and the transducer on hand as frequent failures.    Then, I found a lot about the wire shelves rusting as well...so the stainless ones would be a nice option even if getting the competition cart model of either..but as mentioned I live in the NW with lots of rain and humidity for much of the year (I can keep in heated garage to help). A dealer in Oregon has these about 3 hours away, and no sales tax there at least. 

I did notice MAK is made in Oregon as well, so they are a bit further from me but the closeouts as mentioned and no bad feedback there.  Ill see if they answer me, if its possible to buy from them direct instead at all on closeouts or something...scratch and dent sales :)

Rec Tec Bull....I think what worries me is I can't find ANY bad reviews of these...like the inter web has been scrubbed clean of any negativity at all.  Its amazing to see tons of 5 star reviews on every product or accessory they have...like too good to be true?  Have an email into them as well with some questions awaiting a response.


----------



## jlud (Mar 18, 2019)

I got an email back from Rec Tec just a few minutes ago...here is some of what they had to say when I asked them why the Bull was "more better" than the Yoder or Mak...ill summarize.  

1.  Off set firepot on Yoder, have to use baffle to adjust.  Says on Bull you can put a chicken breast in every corner and middle and have it come out the same.  

2.  Pellet consumption - Yoder is a good build, but estimate 3-3.5x pellet consumption on the ys640.

3.  Warranty - as mentioned, 6 year warranty on all but paint.  Talks about ignitor rod and the wear on them, that they typically last 12-18 months.  Estimated 5 times longer on the ceramic plus its covered, not just a 1 year.

4.  Customer service pitch - phone numbers, etc

5.  PID controller that is wifi capable, built in meat probes, 304 stainless, hopper size, ceramic, service...

For the MAK 1 star, they complimented  it as a solid grill, but noted the much smaller size and higher initial cost and add ons to get it to where the BUL comes at.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 18, 2019)

jlud said:


> Rec Tec Bull....I think what worries me is I can't find ANY bad reviews of these...like the inter web has been scrubbed clean of any negativity at all.  Its amazing to see tons of 5 star reviews on every product or accessory they have...like too good to be true?  Have an email into them as well with some questions awaiting a response.



I don't have any proof but when I was looking to get a grill I wondered the same thing and was told Rec Tec goes through and removes bad reports form all the sites.


----------



## hardhead (Mar 19, 2019)

jlud said:


> I got an email back from Rec Tec just a few minutes ago...here is some of what they had to say when I asked them why the Bull was "more better" than the Yoder or Mak...ill summarize.
> 
> 1.  Off set firepot on Yoder, have to use baffle to adjust.  Says on Bull you can put a chicken breast in every corner and middle and have it come out the same.
> 
> ...


 More better lol. I am looking at the spitts and pitts maverick 1250, grill comany near me says they are built better then the ys640. Which is saying something


----------



## Winterrider (Mar 19, 2019)

hardhead said:


> More better lol. I am looking at the spitts and pitts maverick 1250, grill comany near me says they are built better then the ys640. Which is saying something


That Maverick does look like a nice rig, with a hefty $$$ tag. Yikes...


----------



## jlud (Mar 19, 2019)

So emailed MAK after found out they are like a nice 4 hour drive away.  Heck of a deal if you go pick one up...but it would be a MY18 one star.  I’d have to add wireless controller onto it....so it’s between MAK and Rec Tec at this point.  The Yoder dealer I contacted 4 days ago never answered...so makes that one easy.


----------



## retfr8flyr (Mar 19, 2019)

If it were me I would go for the P&S Maverick 1250, When I was doing all my research there were many cases of guys getting rid of their Yoders and getting Maverick's but I never saw anyone getting rid of a Maverick and getting a Yoder. You should also check out the new generation Traegers that are available in April. Lots of new upgrades and they sound nice.


----------



## sandyut (Mar 22, 2019)

I read and researched a ton and bought the rec tec Bull.  Its killer man.  Bought it around thanksgiving (comp package).  First use was below zero tremps with the cold weather blanket.  it kicks ass every time.  fires up fast, wifi remote, company is crazy responsive custom service.  Made the best product on every cook.  their could be only good reviews because its that good...i dunno how a company could scrub out all bad reviews from the internet...seems unlikely to me.

I passed on Yoder due to weight and rust.  Mak was close but cost prohibitive.  Wouldn't touch much else.


----------



## hardhead (Mar 22, 2019)

I just went and looked at the Mavericks they are really nice pits. He had one with a scratched lid for a couple hundred less but I figure might as scratch it up myself  I ordered a 1250 the rack sizes on that thing are awesome 24”x36”


----------



## curly11 (Mar 22, 2019)

Guess I need to weigh in on the Yoder side.  I love my 640.  The dual fans mean the baffles does nothing but fine tune the temps.  I like to have a slight variance in my temps for thicker points and thinner flats or when two butts come out of the stall at different times.  In illinois.  My Comp Cart is kept under the cover and have had no issues with repainting etc in three years.  I agree with the two piece diffuser and stainless steel shelves.  I have grill grates and would put the reverse sear steaks that come off the 640 up with some of the best steak houses.  My Weber Genesis rarely comes out anymore.  I havent found the need to adjust my temp via wifi because the Yoder just settles in on whatever I need it to.  I do have the Tappecue (original and touch) so that I can keep an eye on things but its mainly about stalls and knowing its time to probe with a toothpick.  Good luck in your search and let me know if I can answer any more questions about the YS640.  (BTW- Customer service was awesome this thanksgiving.  Only thing I have ever had wrong with my unit was a fan bearing did not like the cold weather.  Yoder overnighted me another so that my Turkey came out perfect)


----------



## jlud (Mar 22, 2019)

Well after much internal debate and an excel spreadsheet ranking stuff...I think I reached a decision.

The MAK one star seems to be great, but space is limited and have to buy a 400 grill zone thing....and at end of day can’t make it bigger.

Rec Tec was the winner on my spreadsheet for values and features, but feel like I’m paying for a features and maybe sacrificing build quality overall...this is purely subjective by me. The screening of their pages worry’s me somewhat....comparing to Yoder for example Yoder has some complaints and has had to address them...but they are there.  

And that leaves Yoder....I plan to go pick up the YS640 tomorrow from a dealer in Oregon.  Getting grill grates, griddle, 2 piece diffuser and regular cart.  I’m skipping the stainless shelves for now as I will keep in in a garage when not in use.  I like the idea that will have a smoker built to last years, made in the USA, and I can add WiFi probes or whatever other stuff i want.  Interestingly enough this one finished last on my spreadsheet...but the fact I can go pick it up and have it now with no sales tax helps :)


----------



## hardhead (Mar 22, 2019)

jlud said:


> Well after much internal debate and an excel spreadsheet ranking stuff...I think I reached a decision.
> 
> The MAK one star seems to be great, but space is limited and have to buy a 400 grill zone thing....and at end of day can’t make it bigger.
> 
> ...


Pickint it up in delaware?


----------



## texomakid (Mar 22, 2019)

curly11 said:


> Guess I need to weigh in on the Yoder side.  I love my 640.  The dual fans mean the baffles does nothing but fine tune the temps.  I like to have a slight variance in my temps for thicker points and thinner flats or when two butts come out of the stall at different times.  In illinois.  My Comp Cart is kept under the cover and have had no issues with repainting etc in three years.  I agree with the two piece diffuser and stainless steel shelves.  I have grill grates and would put the reverse sear steaks that come off the 640 up with some of the best steak houses.  My Weber Genesis rarely comes out anymore.  I havent found the need to adjust my temp via wifi because the Yoder just settles in on whatever I need it to.  I do have the Tappecue (original and touch) so that I can keep an eye on things but its mainly about stalls and knowing its time to probe with a toothpick.  Good luck in your search and let me know if I can answer any more questions about the YS640.  (BTW- Customer service was awesome this thanksgiving.  Only thing I have ever had wrong with my unit was a fan bearing did not like the cold weather.  Yoder overnighted me another so that my Turkey came out perfect)



X2 - You nailed the Yoder 640 as per my experience as well. It's a cooking beast.


----------



## jlud (Mar 24, 2019)

Well...Saturday pick up did not happen as when I got measurements for the package I was concerned enough that I did not make the trip as my vans middle seats can't fold down, would have to remove them and it was 3.5 hours away so didn't want to chance it.  

I then looked at ATBBQ some more...and ended up ordering from there.  Yes, I don't get instant gratification...however it saves me 7 hours of driving, fuel, hassle, etc.  

I also changed my mind from the YS640 and went with the YS480.  If I'm being honest with myself, I probably dont need the extra 8" of space and no damper is one less thing to worry about (hoping the smaller chamber doesn't require it).  I also decided one less grate would leave me happier not to buy the 190 dollar two piece diffuser plate, so trying the 480 with a grill kit and the griddle.  This kept me to a much more budget friendly price and lowered shipping cost by 100 bucks vs the 640.  I know the standard answer is its only 200 more to get the 640, but I saved over 300 for the difference.  In my head around 1500 was much more acceptable than close to 2000....Tried hard to justify the cool stuff like the comp cart or stainless shelves, but its probably only going to sit on my deck...and since mine is covered but requires stairs to get on or off of it...its probably not leaving there.


----------



## hardhead (Mar 24, 2019)

Nice, enjoy it, i am going for the bigger one myself almost talked myself into the smaller one but then I think I would regret it and end up with the big one anyway


----------



## jlud (Mar 25, 2019)

I couldn't sleep last night worrying about the 480 size....called Yoder just now and changed to the 640.  And added a fireboard....I am weak.


----------



## sweetride95 (Mar 25, 2019)

jlud said:


> I couldn't sleep last night worrying about the 480 size....called Yoder just now and changed to the 640.  And added a fireboard....I am weak.



Hey man, it's cheaper to just do it now. If your not gonna miss a mortgage payment this month, I say you did the right thing. NO REGERTS


----------



## hardhead (Mar 25, 2019)

SWEET your going to love it


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 29, 2019)

Congrats man. I did go with a rec tec and i am awaiting for it to come.


----------



## jlud (Mar 29, 2019)

Waiting until April 2nd....it’s tough....

Hope the Rec Tec is awesome for you!  Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Mar 29, 2019)

Will do. Let me know how the Yoder is. It was a little out of my price range. Really didn't look at it.


----------



## jlud (Apr 2, 2019)

Grrr freight won’t deliver until Thursday....but at least I’ll have for weekend!


----------



## metsfan2152 (Apr 2, 2019)

Haha same for me. Mine is being delivered Thursday too. Have a party sat so Ribs and chicken Sunday on the new smoker.


----------



## jlud (Apr 4, 2019)

Got it a bit ago and just put together.  Doing the burn in as we speak.

Packaging was great, came on its own pallet and everything included as it should have been.  Assembly not bad at all...just a few screws and bolts for the legs.   One thing to note.....you don’t realize on videos how thick the front and side shelf grates are...they are very stout to say the least...much more robust than they looked. The chimney doesn’t close off the vent quite as well as I’d like, fits a bit loose and has a gap at the top. 

 I can already see why the 2 piece diffuser is considered a strong nice to have if not a must have just from reading the manual and getting going.

This sucker is up to temp to 350 with diffuser in less than 15 min, prettty good fire roaring inside actually more than expected.  I didn’t put many pellets in at all but it keeps dumping some in even though it’s over but I’m lettting it do it’s thing and it’s coming back down nicely.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Apr 4, 2019)

jlud said:


> Got it a bit ago and just put together.  Doing the burn in as we speak.
> 
> Packaging was great, came on its own pallet and everything included as it should have been.  Assembly not bad at all...just a few screws and bolts for the legs.   One thing to note.....you don’t realize on videos how thick the front and side shelf grates are...they are very stout to say the least...much more robust than they looked. The chimney doesn’t close off the vent quite as well as I’d like, fits a bit loose and has a gap at the top.
> 
> ...



Nice congrats. Sounds like its running great. Unfortunately mine did not arrive. UPS ran late or something even though I took off of work and waited for it all day cause I had an appointment with them.
I need to reschedule now which is very annoying.
Let us know how the first cook goes.


----------



## jlud (Apr 4, 2019)

Funny you say that.  Fed Ex freight missed the window so I called and driver had got hurt.  They had to have someone go pick up bus load and finish but only a few hours late...


----------



## metsfan2152 (Apr 4, 2019)

jlud said:


> Funny you say that.  Fed Ex freight missed the window so I called and driver had got hurt.  They had to have someone go pick up bus load and finish but only a few hours late...


Really my windows was between 10-5 which is huge, I called them at 6 giving them the benefit of the doubt but it was already back at the ups freight place. Now they need to call me in the morning to reschedule.


----------



## jlud (Apr 4, 2019)

Ok...so did burn in tonight earlier as mentioned.  After brief cool down pulled diffuser and added grill grates in.  Mixed some PitBoss competition blend with the bbq delight apple that ATBBQ sent with it.  I set it to 400 with the grill grates for burgers.  As it went to 400 in like 10 minutes I put the burgers on.  It proceeded to shoot past it up to about 470ish, then start to work its way back down so I think I need to be more patient and let it stabilize.

In anticipation of the arrival I had went to Costco today.  I grabbed brisket, ribs, and a large amount of 88% lean beef which is usually too lean for me for burgers.  While it was burning in, I pressed out the hamburger with a burger press and separated some for freezer.  I took four out and added the Steakhouse seasoning that it came with in the package and put those four on and two Boca burgers for the vegetarian members.

At the risk of sounding like a bit too happy, the burgers came out fantastic.  Even with 88% lean, they were the juiciest burgers I have done, and they had a great sear due to the high initial temps.  Maybe I just haven't cranked the weber up high enough when I cook them, but typically get flare ups and char on that so I can't honestly tell you why they turned out different.  I didn't probe them or check temp at all, just took off and they were perfect.  Kids even said much better than normal, mostly due to the juiciness vs the smoke but they did comment on the flavor.  I really bought this for the ease of larger items on the smoking side, but the grill function left me extremely impressed.

Neighbors came over, they know nothing about grills and comments after looking were "its like a tank" and that "it would outlast my lifetime".  Color me impressed for cook number one.  Tomorrow will be the ribs....Saturday is the brisket.  I shall update.


----------



## hardhead (Apr 4, 2019)

Got my pitts and Spitts maverick 1250 last week. LOVE it, have done brisket, pulled pork, chicken legs and flank steak tacos on it. The thing is amazing!


----------



## ofelles (Apr 5, 2019)

Welcome and congrats on the purchase.  I've had my YS640 for almost a year and loving it, no regrets.  Brisket, ribs, butt, chicken, steaks, deviled eggs, salmon, burgers all turned out great every time.  All my friends love me!  I try to clean the ashes out between every cook but not more than every other and have had not issues.  It tends to over shoot the temp but then settles down on the mark and stays there unless you run out of pellets (ask me how I know) Cooking a brisket and butter chicken next weekend for wife's Birthday


----------



## metsfan2152 (Apr 5, 2019)

Just an update. I did receive my rec today. Unfortunately its pouring out so i cant not put it together but happy it is here.
I also talked to rec tec and they apologized for the inconvenience. They are actually sending me a cover for the grill which is very nice of them.


----------



## jlud (Apr 5, 2019)

That’s pretty darn nice of them giving they don’t control UPS.  Raining here but ribs on, should be don’t in about 2 hours.  I don’t foil them....just sprayed a bit of apple and I’ll sauce them up later.


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 5, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Just an update. I did receive my rec today. Unfortunately its pouring out so i cant not put it together but happy it is here.
> I also talked to rec tec and they apologized for the inconvenience. They are actually sending me a cover for the grill which is very nice of them.



Good on them for sending you a cover.

Here's to hoping that weather permits you getting it set up tomorrow and doing your initial burn in. 

Now would be a good time to get your tools together.  You'll need a socket set, specifically a 17mm socket and short extension, and a Phillips screwdriver.

The tools they give you will only slow you down.  However that said, the angled Phillips screwdriver they give you does come in handy at least in one spot.  But that 17mm "wrench" they give you will slow you down.  Use a socket.


----------



## metsfan2152 (Apr 5, 2019)

SlowmotionQue said:


> Good on them for sending you a cover.
> 
> Here's to hoping that weather permits you getting it set up tomorrow and doing your initial burn in.
> 
> ...



Yes i got all the tools ready. I have them handy I work on cars a lot so got them in the workbench.
Tomorrow rain should stop in the morning. So should be able to get it up and running tomorrow for the burn in. Sunday I will do a smoke. The vents for the back for in the rain look really useful. Do you have them?


----------



## jlud (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 5, 2019)

jlud said:


> View attachment 392339



Now that looks great!!!


----------



## SlowmotionQue (Apr 5, 2019)

metsfan2152 said:


> Yes i got all the tools ready. I have them handy I work on cars a lot so got them in the workbench.
> Tomorrow rain should stop in the morning. So should be able to get it up and running tomorrow for the burn in. Sunday I will do a smoke. The vents for the back for in the rain look really useful. Do you have them?



I do have them, and I bought them "literally" for a "rainy day".

However as of this time, I've never used my Stampede on a rainy day, so to this point they have not really been useful.

I got them though just in case I was doing an overnight cook and rain came into the area during the night.  So in that regard they're a good option to have.


----------



## jlud (Apr 18, 2019)

Grilled several times.  For those wondering if this can replace a gas Weber genesis....it does.  My Weber lost its spot on the patio and the ys640 has taken over.  It’s a bit less surface area but I prefer the results and it heats up in about the same time, maybe a shade less.  100% happy with the grilling function as well as indirect.


----------



## jlud (Apr 19, 2019)

So I was in Costco today with wife picking up some stuff and bought some pellets.  Cashier guy says he has a pellet smoker and starts talking.  Told him I just got mine....he says what kind...told him Yoder ys640....he says whoa that’s way above my pay grade you went all out.....I was happy and sad at the same time as wife realized how cool of a smoker we got...but then started asking how much it cost :)


----------



## texomakid (Apr 20, 2019)

I've heard the phrase that probably fits this purchase - "buy once, cry once". It looks so new & nice. after seeing that pic of yours I'm gonna have to give mine a bath!
Enjoy your Yoder. It's a cooking machine!


----------



## jlud (Apr 24, 2019)

Well now I’m sad....new Yoder ys640s is out with built in fireboard and WiFi grill controller....plus ceramic igniter. 

Pisses me off since I just bought...hope they offer those that purchased in the last few weeks an upgrade option or two...


----------



## hardhead (Apr 24, 2019)

Doubt it bro


----------



## ofelles (Apr 24, 2019)

went on Yoder Forum and they said 3rd quarter this year for the retro to existing units.


----------



## jlud (Apr 24, 2019)

Yep saw that as well.  Can buy the ceramic igniter now for 52 bucks so I’m cool with both options since the upgraded one is like 300 more.


----------



## TexVike (Nov 26, 2019)

ofelles said:


> Welcome and congrats on the purchase.  I've had my YS640 for almost a year and loving it, no regrets.  Brisket, ribs, butt, chicken, steaks, deviled eggs, salmon, burgers all turned out great every time.  All my friends love me!  I try to clean the ashes out between every cook but not more than every other and have had not issues.  It tends to over shoot the temp but then settles down on the mark and stays there unless you run out of pellets (ask me how I know) Cooking a brisket and butter chicken next weekend for wife's Birthday


Butter Chicken sound delicious


----------



## curly11 (Nov 26, 2019)

Well, since Tex brought back the thread to the top of the list, I thought I would follow up with my initial comments about my Yoder.  I did do the conversion for the  WiFi controller and the new ceramic burner.  Works great!  I sold my Tappecue (on this forum ) and went with the Fireboard as well.  Now I have one app allowing me to see 6 probes (way to many) and control my temp.  I did do a small paint job on the front of the smoker this fall but it was cosmetic and took 15 min.  Needed it to look nice to make the brother-in-laws jealous this Thursday!!


----------



## ofelles (Nov 26, 2019)

curly11
Glad the upgrade works.  I plan to wait until I have a problem with mine.
By the way, labor well spent if you can get him turning green.  And not from the turkey!


----------



## kstone113 (Dec 2, 2019)

jlud said:


> Well after much internal debate and an excel spreadsheet ranking stuff...I think I reached a decision.
> 
> The MAK one star seems to be great, but space is limited and have to buy a 400 grill zone thing....and at end of day can’t make it bigger.
> 
> ...


Good luck man!  I'd keep some spare spray paint.  

You can find negative comments about Rec Tec.  I searched for them and found some.  None of what I found was alarming at all.  Rec Tec does seem to keep negative comments off the web and especially in any community they are in.  I can see where you are coming from because when I was researching, I found it slightly alarming I couldn't find(at first glance) negative comments.  But then I made it my mission to find some and I did.  Besides the price difference(which there is a good price difference apples to apples) with Yoder over Rec Tec, I just couldn't get my head around buying a grill that may or most likely will rust within a year.  I don't have a cover porch or anything like that so that was a HUGE factor for me.  I have heard also Yoder EAT pellets compared to Rec Tec also.  The opposite way to look at the keeping negative comments down is they prefer to keep things in house and resolve them.  They like to resolve the problem before someone even posts something negative.  Lots of times with companies with bad customer service(which most of us are used to with most companies) so we post something negative to get the companies attention and hopefully get a response.  With Rec Tec, you just call and get things resolved.   You even get the owners cell and he regularly comments and responds on FaceBook groups which is is just awesome.  

All that said, I wish you the best of luck and hope you love your grill.  End of the day....all of us want is good Q and I"m sure you will be happy.


----------

